# weekend group ride in Chapel Hill NC



## _rt_ (Jun 12, 2002)

hey all

my fiance & I are going to be in chapelhell next weekend and although I lived there for years it's been a while since I did a group ride in town. we are both strong riders (race mtb's as Experts & i've raced road as a cat 4).

could anyone recommend a good group ride, where & when it meets, distance and an assessment of how hammerhead-ish the ride is?

i've done the sat am ride that leaves out of Performance in Carrboro but it was a while back. is that ride still going on? if so, what time do they meet and approximately how long is the ride? i remember it being about 40-odd miles but, like I said, it's been a couple years.

thanks in advance!

rt


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes. Performance ride still goes on. I've never done it since I don't live near there, but it's definitely still going. As for time...sorry, can't help you. If you don't get a response soon, just call the Performanc store there.


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

Performance ride indeed is the best ride for the competitive groups, leaves around 10:15am from the shop. Groups can be pretty large in mid season, but now groups are in the 15-25 for the A group with speeds averaging around 22 or so (though generally there is a group that will go off the front and finish sometimes with speeds near 24 or so). At times this can be very race like, depending who shows up, with lots of surges, sprints, etc (and unfortunately an occasional crash). Its not uncommon for several pros along with some 1s and 2s to really push the pace. A smaller B group ride leaves from the shop about 5 minutes after the A group and usually does around 19-20 for the loop. The loop is around 55 miles.

Another group that rides is the Tricyclist team (tricyclists.com). They have a ride that starts much earlier (8am) from a park in Carrboro. Great group of folks, but contact them before you show up through their website . They used to do structured workouts and team building type stuff, so contact prior would be a good call.

Mark


----------



## _rt_ (Jun 12, 2002)

*tricyclists still exist?!*



flyingheel said:


> Performance ride indeed is the best ride for the competitive groups, leaves around 10:15am from the shop. Groups can be pretty large in mid season, but now groups are in the 15-25 for the A group with speeds averaging around 22 or so (though generally there is a group that will go off the front and finish sometimes with speeds near 24 or so). At times this can be very race like, depending who shows up, with lots of surges, sprints, etc (and unfortunately an occasional crash). Its not uncommon for several pros along with some 1s and 2s to really push the pace. A smaller B group ride leaves from the shop about 5 minutes after the A group and usually does around 19-20 for the loop. The loop is around 55 miles.
> 
> Another group that rides is the Tricyclist team (tricyclists.com). They have a ride that starts much earlier (8am) from a park in Carrboro. Great group of folks, but contact them before you show up through their website . They used to do structured workouts and team building type stuff, so contact prior would be a good call.
> 
> Mark


i used to race for them in 2001 & 2002. i thought the team had imploded and scattered. good to know they're still around and kicking. 

thanks for the info. we ended up heading over to Cary to do the Cycling Spoken Here A ride. good group, long ride (we ended up with 70 miles for the day).

cheers.
rt


----------

